# wiper Judder!!!



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

hello eveyone

bought mt first TT its a 2001 with only 12000 miles

i have wiper judder on the drivers side enough to distract me driving

heres the thing i have new wipers £19
and a new windscreen because my local garage test drove it and chip me screen!

ive heard use rain x ???
does anybody else get this problem?
help me its maddening!

thankyou


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, probably the cheap wiper blades or the arms are holding the blades at the wrong angle.. 
I know it a new screen, but give it a clean using vinegar & newspaper to see it it helps.

You didn't answer a question on the original post, has it really done a verifiable 12k miles ? 
Hoggy.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

If the car has not been updated to Aero wipers it might be worth considering.

My retro wipers were bouncing across the screen...changed to Bosch Aero wipers, all quiet and much more effective.

Peter


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 12000 miles


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Hoggy

thankyou for your help AGAIN!

how do i know if the wiper arm is at the wrong angle?

John


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Peter Thankyou for your time and advice,
John


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Thankyou,

it feels like my birthday everytime i drive my TT!!

John


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

42BABYDOLL said:


> Hoggy thankyou for your help AGAIN!
> how do i know if the wiper arm is at the wrong angle? John


Hi, if you move the arm up & down slightly the blade should flip over evenly, if not twist the arm the other way until it does.
Could also be weak springs in the arms or dirty screen, even though it is new.
Hoggy.


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Hoggy thanks bud

i will try it tomorrow and let you know as its wrapped up in bed :lol:

cheers John


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Bought me bosch aero wipers!!!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Just out of interest, does the screen feel smooth? If you wipe it with a microfibre cloth, does it wipe easy or does it snag. Sometimes useful to run a clay bar over it and then you can apply rain x as well, if you want.


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Oright Forest

no snagging,

bought new aero wipers and highly polished the screen,

rain almost bounces from the windscreen now.

Hoggy told me to adjust my wiper arm ive done this aswell and its smooth now

hoggy the man.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

I've got this same problem. I had some Bosch aero wipers on it when I bought the car so replaced these with new Bosch aero wipers but I still get the judder on the drivers side.
I can see about using rainx and clay bar the screen but surely it shouldn't be doing this anyway? Maybe it's the aero wipers that don't fit properly. Anyone have this issue with original wipers?


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

how you doing,

i first bought original wipers from Audi they did the job but still shuddered & juddered on sweep mainly drivers side RHD,

Hoggy told me to adjust my wiper arm by bending it slightly to reduce the judder so i did and also fitted aero wipers although its not 100% it certainly 95% with no noise!

that will do me

it was winding me up though,

and to be honest it still niggles me but hey ho they work.

Bosch aero wipers,
white wine vinegar clean screen,
adjustment after this if required it should do the trick :roll: 
if not welcome to my world!
goodluck mate


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

42BABYDOLL said:


> how you doing,
> 
> i first bought original wipers from Audi they did the job but still shuddered & juddered on sweep mainly drivers side RHD,
> 
> ...


Cheers will see about adjusting the arm. Is mainly the drivers side too.


----------



## 42BABYDOLL (Oct 17, 2012)

Let me know how you go 
Cheers John


----------

